# اللهجة المصرية : عرفته قد ما عرفته



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول شاعر 

عرفته قد ما عرفته ولا عـرفتوش
وشفته قد ما شفته ولا فهمتوش
كان بيقول لي باحبك أيوه كان بيقول
وانا من لهفة قلبي صدقته علـى طول

ما هو قصد الشاعر بـ : 
عرفته قد ما عرفته ولا عرفتوش
وشفته قد ما شفته ولا فهمتوش

وشكرًا لكم


----------



## cherine

يعني: رغم أني عرفته منذ وقت طويل إلا أني لم أفهمه حق الفهم/ أعرفه حق المعرفة
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للبيت الآخر: رغم أني رأيته كثيرًا إلا أني لم أفهمه جيدًا (خُدعت فيه)


----------

